# Rent space in a lorry Lisbon - Valence, France



## rosestone (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all, 
I am moving from Lisbon to the South of France with my partner and we're looking for the cheapest way to do this. Although we have no furniture and only a few suitcases of belongings, we have a fairly heavy collection of books and vinyls that makes air/train travel impossible. Neither of us can drive and we wondered if it would be possible to rent space in a truck that might already be doing this journey. Does anyone know if this type of service exists? And if it does where can I look? I'd also be happy to go with an individual doing the trip who would like to share the costs, and not necessarily a company. Any advice much appreciated.


----------

